# WotC free front page?



## TerraDave (Nov 3, 2009)

Official stuff no longer news worthy or not worth the trouble?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, their new site lists the recent updates in order quite clearly, so I didn't feel I was providing a useful navigation function any longer.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 3, 2009)

Their new site is MUCH better. But it kinda had to be. 

But it still means I have to go to two when I may only need to go to one. Obviously not the end of the world. But still.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2009)

I can start doing 'em again if folks actually find it useful.


----------



## Goken100 (Nov 10, 2009)

Morrus said:


> I can start doing 'em again if folks actually find it useful.




Thanks for the effort keeping us up to date all this time on WotC's doings.  It's nice they've finally gotten their act together.  I think your decision to leave that content out is reasonable.

What would be nice would be a better RSS feed.  I subscribed to an EN World Google Reader feed a while back, and it never produced anything.  Now I am somehow getting a new item for every thread that's posted here.  Sort of overkill.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't subscribe to the D&D Initiative, so I almost never go to the WotC site. I get my gaming news from EN World.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 13, 2009)

Just for the record. Yes, useful. 

Actually, while we are on a related topic, what about WotC staff blogs, that sort of thing?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2009)

TerraDave said:


> Just for the record. Yes, useful.
> 
> Actually, while we are on a related topic, what about WotC staff blogs, that sort of thing?




I don't have anything like the time to follow them, but if folks want to send in scoops I'll always put them in the news.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't feel links to D&D insider articles belong on the news page. In banner ads, sure.


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe WotC could submit their own news and scoops like other publishers do.


----------



## CapnZapp (Nov 19, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> I don't feel links to D&D insider articles belong on the news page. *In banner ads, sure.*



Agree 100%!

On the other hand, useful free stuff, like this month's errata, definitely merits an announcement.


----------



## gill_smoke (Nov 19, 2009)

*unnavigable*

One of the reasons I come to ENWorld is because the Wizards site is an abomination. Finding anything is hard, getting back to it requires bookmarks. ENWorld gives me the digest, then I can click a link and read it next week next month, I can always find it.


----------



## aurance (Nov 19, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> Agree 100%!
> 
> On the other hand, useful free stuff, like this month's errata, definitely merits an announcement.




I'm in agreement with the Capn.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, that sounds reasonable. I'll start adding it back in then; maybe not _everything_, but things which seem important.

WotC's site is so much better these days - articles listed in chronological order.  On the negative side, there isn't a nice little cut/paste summary on the main page any more that I can use (well, ther eis, but it cuts off after alf a sentence).


----------



## darjr (Nov 20, 2009)

All the more reason I'd like some of that here.


----------

